# Manueli



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man he looks badass!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a sick photo !


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

I have got to get me one of those!!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How big is he 3"?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

BRUNER247 said:


> How big is he 3"?


I think hes around 5 1/2", I never measured him.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking good man!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

POTM...I'd vote for it.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Effin Sweet!!!....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet shot


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Sacrifice said:


> POTM...I'd vote for it.


You think I have a chance with this picture.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

If it wasn't blurry this would be a winner for sure, but I'd still vote for it


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

balluupnetme said:


> If it wasn't blurry this would be a winner for sure, but I'd still vote for it


I'll try and get a better picture with his mouth open.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

one thing to say evil i love it


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Thats an awesome looking fish.......the colors are amazing and he looks ruthless


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

motoracer110 said:


> Thats an awesome looking fish.......the colors are amazing and he looks ruthless


Thanks, This is by far the meanest piranha I have owned. If I go even close to the tank he starts biting the glass.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That pic is almost tat worthy!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I've gotta pick up one of these guys...along with a mac, elong, sanchezi, caribe, ruby red spilo....man this list keeps getting longer and longer.

Beautiful Manny!!! Glad to hear that he's a beast for you. Can you by any chance record some vid of him chasing you around. I'd love to see that.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> I've gotta pick up one of these guys...along with a mac, elong, sanchezi, caribe, ruby red spilo....man this list keeps getting longer and longer.
> 
> Beautiful Manny!!! Glad to hear that he's a beast for you. Can you by any chance record some vid of him chasing you around. I'd love to see that.


I second that


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

motoracer110 said:


> I've gotta pick up one of these guys...along with a mac, elong, sanchezi, caribe, ruby red spilo....man this list keeps getting longer and longer.
> 
> Beautiful Manny!!! Glad to hear that he's a beast for you. Can you by any chance record some vid of him chasing you around. I'd love to see that.


I second that








[/quote]

Here is a video
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RGXMBg1kA5c


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow aggressive lil beast!!! You don't even have to put your fingers up to the glass, he looks like he's actually trying to run you off completely.


----------

